

A Newly Discovered Memory In Which People Remember Every Day Of Their Lives - jamesbritt
http://singularityhub.com/2011/09/29/hyperthymesia-%E2%80%93-a-newly-discovered-memory-in-which-people-remember-every-day-of-their-lives-video/

======
wallflower
I remember a hypnotist at our college orientation taking an audience member
and having them recall who they sat in homeroom with (their names, what they
looked like).

Supposedly we retain almost all memory but lose recall to it over time.

